# FreeHand 10 Probleme



## geesa (4. Juni 2002)

Benutze Mac OS 9.1. und Habe extreme Probleme seit ich FreeHand 10 installiert habe. Der Rechner geht Stück für Stück den Bach runter.
Abstürze mit "Fehler 2" meldung sind an der Tagesordnung.
eps dateien werden grundsätzlich so exportiert, daß sie nur noch zerstört in Freehand wieder geöffnet werden können. Öffne ich die Dateien im Illustrator sind sie in ordnung. 
Zum Teil werden beim abspeichern ganze Dokumente "zerschossen" so daß FreeHand, sie nicht mehr als freeHand datei erkennt.
Der Rechner wurde schon zwei mal komplett neu instaliert, doch nach kurzer zeit stellten sich wieder die gleichen Probleme ein...
kann jemand helfen...ist das Problem bekannt?


----------



## swampdragon (7. Juni 2002)

Hab mal bei Macromedia vorbeigeschaut.

Hab dort einen englische Erklätung für die einzelnen Fehler gefunden.

Ich vermute du hast einen typischen Type 2 Fehler. Macromedia sagt dazu folgendens (frei übersetzt).

Laut Apple tritt dieser Fehler auf wenn der Prozessor versucht auf eine falsche Speicheradresse zuzugreifen.
Dies ist einer der häufigsten Fehler die auftreten und er kann verschiede Gründe haben (hat was von einer Allgemeinen Schutzfehlerverletzung bei Windoof  ) wie u.a folgende :

1. Zerstörter Font

Ein zerstörter Font wird von dem Startprogramm von Freehand eingelesen.
Freehand initialisiert alle Fonts in der Datei System > Fonts

Hierzu gibt es dann noch eine genauere Beschreibung unter  :

http://www.macromedia.com/support/freehand/ts/documents/corrupt_fonts.htm

2. Fehlerhaftes Betriebssystem

fällt bei Dir glaub ich flach weil du das Betriebssystem bereits ersetzt hast

3. Carbon Lib Version (nur Freehand 10)

Freehand 10 installiert automatisch die Carbon Lib Version 1.3.1, denn diese ist eigentlich eine OS X Aplikation und OS 9.x benötigt diese Erweiterung. Carbon Lib Version 1.4 ist problematisch und sollte bei Apple auf den neusten Stand gebracht werden.

Es gibt dann noch eine erweiterte Hilfe zu dem Problem und dort wird auch ein EPS-Problem geschildert, die Datei erscheint nicht mit der Endung datei.eps sonder mit der Endung datei.fh10.

Die Beschreibung findest Du unter :

http://www.macromedia.com/support/freehand/ts/documents/fh10_eps_os921.htm

Alle Links sind leider in Englisch.

Ich hoffe das war einigermaßen hilfreich.

Wenn nicht kannst mir den Mac ja schenken ;->, arbeite zur Zeit immer noch mit Mc Windoof und da sind Fehlermeldungen an der Tagesordnung. GRMBL

<------ auch einen Mac haben will..............


----------

